# Critical Process Died - Please Help



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3318 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 112968 MB, Free - 96409 MB; E: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 764957 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, CAPELL VALLEY(NAPA) CRB
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Hello people,

I sure hope someone can help me, because I've spent days on this and I'm very frustrated. I have done lots of searching, and it seems like others with this problem have not found answers either. Or maybe I'm a bad searcher, which I'm not ruling out. My Toshiba laptop with Windows 8 won't run unless it's in Safe Mode. I don't know exactly how or when it started, but it completely freezes shortly after boot. Exactly when it freezes varies, but it's usually within the first 5 minutes. And by freezing, I mean it's 100% nonfunctional. The only way to shut down is by removing the battery, so now I just keep it out.

At this point I won't list all the things I've tried, or tell you all about my computer and OS. I will be more than happy to find any information you may need to help solve this riddle. For now though, I'd like to just tell you the error codes that have come up, with the hope that someone is familiar with this problem and can solve it based on past cases or experience.

The crashing happens in a variety of ways, but the end result is always the same. I will hear a click sound through the speakers and simultaneously see a flicker on the display. At that point I will instantly know I'm screwed. Then within 1 to 5 seconds the HDD light on the computer will stop blinking and stay on solid, and my only choice is to unplug the power. It usually happens in one of the following ways, listed in order of likelihood, with the most likely first:

1) I get the BSOD with the error, CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED.
2) My display freaks out, and turns into a jumbled up screen of glorious animated visual static. (I have a picture on my phone, if it comes to that.)
3) I get the BSOD with the error, REFERENCE_BY_POINTER.
4) No apparent crash, but one keystroke or mouse click will take 20 to 30 minutes to be carried out. During this time, Task Manager says HDD is working at 99 or 100%, even though the computer is idle. Sometimes I'm able to move the mouse pointer, other times I'm not.
5) I get the BSOD, with an error that I can't really make out. If I was forced to guess, I'd say it looked something like "x0x000000x".
6) I get a blue screen with a message telling me the computer was improperly shut down, and needs to restart after it collects data. Along with this is a progress report that never moves from 0%.

The last thing I tried was to reinstall Windows, keeping nothing. Now it seems my only available choice is to go through the hundreds of processes and services individually, turning them on and off, one at a time until I find the culprit, the way I had to individually download all of the 107 updates required in order for me to attempt upgrading to Windows 8.1 (unsuccessfully). The stuff I found in the Event Viewer didn't really seem to help, but unless someone has a better idea, I'll probably go back to it and research events more thoroughly before I start disabling things. I hope to avoid this, and that's the nature of this post.

I don't know if this is a clue or not, but in Device Manager my Generic PnP Monitor has an exclamation point by it, but Windows says the driver is up to date, and I can't figure out why why I'm getting the alarm.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, but please remember that I said I've spent days on this. Thank you for your time and wisdom.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


That Toshiba laptop appears to be a 2007-era model.

What is its model name and model number?

What's the part/product number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for responding. Yes, it's kind of old. It's a Satellite A205, but unless the HDD is failing only when I'm not in safe mode, I don't think that's it. I've always had good luck with Toshiba products, and the laptop hardware has never given me a problem. Everything was running fine with Windows 8 for several months, then seemingly out of the blue, this happens. I can't think of a particular event that could have caused the problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that Toshiba Satellite A205 series laptop?

It'll have a dash and additional characters after A205.

Example: A205-S4567

From what I can determine, the A205 series laptops came with Windows Vista 32-bit. 

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Also after providing those details requested by my colleague would you please answer these questions

1. You say it is Toshiba laptop, but then you talk about a monitor - are you using a separate monitor or do you refer to the laptop screen
If it is a separate monitor please disconnect it and try with just the laptop screen

2. Safe Mode loads a minimal set of drivers and services and amongst these is a low resolution graphics driver so the issue could be the graphics

Low resolution mode loads all other normal drivers and services other than the full graphics if using the laptop screen does not solve the problem please try the low resolution mode
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode

see if that also prevents the problem - as Safe Mode does

3. When you reply we will run further tests.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

flavallee said:


> What's the complete model number of that Toshiba Satellite A205 series laptop?


Sorry about that. It's a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4587, Model No. PSAF0U-02K009. I couldn't find a part or product number, so I hope that's sufficient, but please be sure to let me know if it's not.



flavallee said:


> From what I can determine, the A205 series laptops came with Windows Vista 32-bit.


You are correct that the laptop came loaded with 32 bit Vista. I installed Windows 8 shortly after it became available, and I've loved it ever since, with the exception of this problem of course, which started roughly 10 days ago (nobody ever accused me of having an outstanding memory though).


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> You say it is Toshiba laptop, but then you talk about a monitor - are you using a separate monitor or do you refer to the laptop screen


Thank you for getting in on this. The monitor I referred to is the one in Device Manager, which is listed as Generic PnP Monitor. It's the one I talked about having the exclamation point warning that I can't figure out. Not sure, but I assume it's the device driver for an external monitor that I sometimes use to extend the display, AKA projecting to a 2nd screen. I doubt this matters, but just in case, it's an LG Flatron M237WD-PM, Model No. M237WDJ, and I connect it via S-Video (I know, yuck, but it works). Microsoft is the driver provider.



Macboatmaster said:


> If it is a separate monitor please disconnect it and try with just the laptop screen


I have tried using the second screen only, and as mentioned, 1 and 2 together (extending #1 on to #2), and of course just the default laptop display (or screen) by itself, which is my more usual approach. It doesn't make any difference which of the 3 viewing methods I use, the crash still happens, right on schedule.



Macboatmaster said:


> Safe Mode loads a minimal set of drivers and services and amongst these is a low resolution graphics driver so the issue could be the graphics


Safe mode gives me 2 options: 1280 x 800, or 1024 x 768. Both work fine, as everything works in safe mode.



Macboatmaster said:


> Low resolution mode loads all other normal drivers and services other than the full graphics if using the laptop screen does not solve the problem please try the low resolution mode


The crash happens in low res mode as well, but there are some differences. There is no ! alarm on the PnP Monitor in Device Manager, like there is in safe mode and regular, and the crash takes about twice as long to happen.



Macboatmaster said:


> When you reply we will run further tests.


Great. Thank you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

This looks interesting:

3258 System Error 8/17/2014 1:39:01 AM EventLog 0 6008 Laptop_01 64 228 The previous system shutdown at *1:17:04* AM on ‎8/‎17/‎2014 was unexpected.

3244 System Warning 8/17/2014 *1:16:58* AM Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP 212 219 SYSTEM Laptop_01 0 296 The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&28503e87&0&2.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The entry 
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&28503e87&0&2.

WUDFRd is Windows Driver Foundation User Mode Driver Framework Reflector

the device
USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&28503e87&0&2.

is a fingerprint sensor
http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1716

Yours may not be exactly that but it is certainly in that family of devices

HOWEVER I do not think that is the cause of the problem, but it would do no harm to check the Toshiba site - obviously you will not find a driver for windows 8.
Identify the device and then see if you can find a windows 8 driver.

The driver you have for the Intel 945 graphics is WDDM 1.0
Intel Graphics Drivers, which support WDDM 1.2, support the following new Windows 8 operating system (OS) features:


Microsoft DirectX* 11.1 support
Stereoscopic 3D support
Improved graphics fault tolerance with GPU preemption (to improve desktop responsiveness) and timeout detection and recovery improvements (improved resiliency to GPU hangs)
DirectFlip to help reduce power consumption.
These features are not supported with WDDM 1.1 and 1.0 drivers. 
Go device manager open the device and click the driver tab
then click update driver
see if it finds anything

If it does not you may have to manage with the present driver, as there are no updates from Intel all drivers for that are provided by Microsoft

* Post back when you have tried these and we will move to the next step*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *Toshiba Satellite A205-S4587* (PSAF0U-02K009) laptop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

There are no device drivers and support for that laptop for Windows 8/8.1.

Personally, I would've upgraded it to and stuck with Windows 7 32-bit in it.

I'll leave you with Macboatmaster.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree totally with my colleague
That laptop is running windows 8 by luck rather than by design


However as you say it has run it OK lets see when you reply to my post 9 - where we can go from here


We will have to do some more troubleshooting if the suggestions in 9 do not get you any further


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Identify the device and then see if you can find a windows 8 driver... Go device manager open the device and click the driver tab
> then click update driver
> see if it finds anything


This is one of the first things I tried once this problem started. When I individually check each driver listed in Device Manager, Windows says they are all up to date. Is Windows telling me the truth, or do I need to pay a service to check my drivers? And if so, can you recommend an alternative. And the Toshiba site is useless in this situation. Tried that too.



Macboatmaster said:


> you may have to manage with the present driver


This is not an option for me. I'll understand completely if you want this to be my last option, but I've got to find an alternative. Maybe you could give me a clue though, as to why I didn't have to manage with my present set of drivers for the first couple months that I had Windows 8 on this machine, but now I do.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

flavallee said:


> Here is the support site for the *Toshiba Satellite A205-S4587* (PSAF0U-02K009) laptop.


Thank you for looking that up for me, but like I told Macboatmaster, the Toshiba site is useless in this situation.



flavallee said:


> Personally, I would've upgraded it to and stuck with Windows 7 32-bit in it.


I might have done so as well, but I didn't even have plans to move from Vista. My wife came home with Windows 8, told me she got an amazing deal, and told me to put it on our 3 machines. Like you may have read already, I like Windows 8 very much. I'm not an IT guy or programmer or computer expert. I just like Windows 8 much better than Vista. If for no other reason, apples to apples, it boots up about 5 times faster than Vista did.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> That laptop is running windows 8 by luck rather than by design...
> 
> However as you say it has run it OK


Better than "OK" IMO. I'd go so far as to say basically flawlessly, until this incident. And I don't really care if I win the lottery by luck or design. The money works the same either way.

When I ran the upgrade checker, it told me there would be a couple little things here and there that may not work with Windows 8, but the results were that I could install Windows 8. The only thing I can think of right now, is that I lost my fingerprint reader, which I didn't use anyway. Seems like if I try real hard I could get that back too, but I'm not interested in doing so. I don't see how it can be the problem, since it wasn't a problem for a couple months or so.

I am looking forward to further attempts to fix this, and I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Does everyone think it's just coincidence that a crash happened 6 seconds after the warning, and there are no other events in between that are critical, warnings, or errors?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I never thought for a moment that the Toshiba site would be of any help for actually finding a driver update



> HOWEVER I do not think that is the cause of the problem, but it would do no harm to check the Toshiba site - *obviously you will not find a driver for windows 8.
> * Identify the device and then see if you can find a windows 8 driver.


run a chkdsk /r on the drive please and lets see if that takes us any further

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6221-chkdsk-check-drive-errors-windows-8-a.html

then following the guide - show results and in event viewer with the log open click copy on right hand pane - as txt and then paste to your reply please

IF there were no file errors reported and especially no bad sectors then proceed please to this
CLEAN BOOT it and see if crashes
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

ENSURE that you do check hide all Microsoft services please

IF it does NOT crash in clean boot then please follow this procedure for clean boot troubleshooting


Tap or click to select the upper half of the check boxes in the *Service* list.
Tap or click *OK*, and then tap or click *Restart*.


After the computer finishes restarting, determine whether the problem still occurs.
If the problem still occurs, repeat steps 1 through 6, but clear the lower half of the check boxes in the *Service* list that you originally selected.


If the problem does not occur, repeat steps 1 through 6, and select only the upper half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the *Service* list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.
If you still experience the problem when only one service is selected in the *Service* list, this means that the selected service causes the problem, and you should go to step 11. If no service causes the problem, go to step 8.


Repeat steps 1 and 3 in this section.
Tap or click the *Startup* tab, and then tap or click to select the upper half of the check boxes in the *Startup Item* list.


Click *OK*, and then click *Restart*.
If the problem still occurs, repeat steps 8 and 9, but clear the lower half of the checked boxes in the *Startup Item* list that you originally selected.


If the problem does not occur, repeat steps 8 and 9, and select only the upper half of the remaining check boxes that are cleared in the *Startup Item* list. Repeat these steps until you have selected all the check boxes.
If you still experience the problem after only one Startup Item is selected in the *Startup Item* list, this means that the selected Startup Item causes the problem, and you should go to step 11. If no Startup Item causes this problem, a Microsoft service probably causes the problem. To determine which Microsoft service may be causing the problem, repeat steps 1 through 7 without selecting the *Hide all Microsoft services* check box in each step.


After you determine the startup item or the service that causes the problem, contact the program manufacturer to determine whether the problem can be resolved. Or, run the System Configuration utility, and then tap or click to clear the check box for the problem item.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> run a chkdsk /r on the drive please and lets see if that takes us any further


This is one of the reasons I love you guys. I've been using computers since before they took my job away, and I never even knew the "r" switch existed. I learned first in a dos environment. How could I not know that?

One of the first things I tried was chkdsk with the "f" switch. I don't know if this means anything, but when I do that, it tells me there is a problem with the drive, and it will fix it. Shortly after, I get a message that the scan was successful, and it couldn't find anything wrong to fix. Kind of contradictory, if you ask me. Sometimes this happens with flash drives too.

Just now I tried the "r" switch. It got to 27% and stayed there for 45 minutes, with the HHD light on solid, until I unplugged the computer. I'll assume that I waited long enough unless someone tells me different.

I don't know if I'm going to have time today, to try the next steps you mention. But if not, I will report back soon with results of the things you recommend.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Taking these two together



> One of the first things I tried was chkdsk with the "f" switch. I don't know if this means anything, but when I do that, it tells me there is a problem with the drive, and it will fix it. Shortly after, I get a message that the scan was successful, and it couldn't find anything wrong to fix. Kind of contradictory, if you ask me. Sometimes this happens with flash drives too.
> 
> Just now I tried the "r" switch. It got to 27% and stayed there for 45 minutes, with the HHD light on solid, until I unplugged the computer. I'll assume that I waited long enough unless someone tells me different.


Either there is a serious problem with the hard drive OR there is another hardware problem - in view of the fact that you say it happens with flash drives

What make is the hard drive please


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> What make is the hard drive please


IDE\DiskHitachi_HTS541612J9SA00_________________SBDOC7DP


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see this
Drive fitness test
instructions and download on link
http://www.hgst.com/support/downloads


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Please see this
> Drive fitness test
> instructions and download on link
> http://www.hgst.com/support/downloads


That Western Digital software couldn't find any drives on my laptop, including USB drives. I do have Speccy, though. IMO it's very good compared to other free apps in this category. If anyone's interested, you can get it here: http://www.piriform.com/speccy (The least I can do to thank them for an unusually useful free app, is to let people know about them.) Speccy will show you lots more than just disk info, as I've shown in the 3rd screenshot.

I assume you're looking for information such as what's on these screenshots. I plan to go through the rest of your suggestions soon also.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Storage
Hard drives
Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ATA Device
Manufacturer Hitachi
Product Family Travelstar
Series Prefix Standard
Model Capacity For This Specific Drive 120GB
Heads 16
Cylinders 14,593
Tracks 3,721,215
Sectors 234,436,545
SATA type SATA-I 1.5Gb/s
Device type Fixed
ATA Standard ATA/ATAPI-7
Serial Number SB2D04E4JL84ME
Firmware Version Number SBDOC7DP
LBA Size 48-bit LBA
Power On Count 2940 times
Power On Time 644.4 days
Features S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode SATA I 1.5Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode SATA I 1.5Gb/s
Interface SATA
Capacity 111 GB
Real size 120,034,123,776 bytes
RAID Type None
S.M.A.R.T
Status Good
Temperature 101 °F
Temperature Range OK (less than 122 °F)
S.M.A.R.T attributes
Attribute name Real value Current Worst Threshold Raw Value Status
01 Read Error Rate 0 100 100 62 0000000000 Good
02 Throughput Performance 0 100 100 40 0000000000 Good
03 Spin-Up Time 1 ms 230 230 33 0000000001 Good
04 Start/Stop Count 4,347 98 98 0 00000010FB Good
05 Reallocated Sectors Count 0 100 100 5 0000000000 Good
07 Seek Error Rate 0 100 100 67 0000000000 Good
08 Seek Time Performance 0 100 100 40 0000000000 Good
09 Power-On Hours (POH) 644d 9h 65 65 0 0000003C69 Good
0A Spin Retry Count 0 100 100 60 0000000000 Good
0C Device Power Cycle Count 2,940 99 99 0 0000000B7C Good
BF G-sense error rate 0 100 100 0 0000000000 Good
C0 Power-off Retract Count 51 100 100 0 0000000033 Good
 C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count 449,159 56 56 0 000006DA87 Good
C2 Temperature 103 °F 141 141 0 0000070027 Good
C4 Reallocation Event Count 60 100 100 0 000000003C Good
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 0000000000 Good
C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 0000000000 Good
C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count 578 200 253 0 0000000242 Good
DF Load/Unload Retry Count 0 100 100 0 0000000000 Good
Partition 0
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #0
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number AE0F9AA5
Size 1.46 GB
Used Space 504 MB (33%)
Free Space 995 MB (67%)
Partition 1
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #1
Disk Letter C:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number E8E427DC
Size 110 GB
Used Space 16.8 GB (15%)
Free Space 93 GB (85%)
ST2000DL 003-9VT166 USB Device
Flash drives


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Speccy - well known and used frequently on here - but not a reliable drive testing tool

Re the Other link I sent - I apologise my error had no idea that it would not test your OS drive
Try using this please
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=810&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Try using this please
> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=810&sid=3&lang=en


I can't figure out any way to see a log, or copy and paste the SMART information returned by that diagnostic, but unless I hear different I'll assume that you don't need it, since I already posted it (everything passed). And other than wiping a disk, I can find only 2 tests to run, and here are the results:

Western Digital Logo

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
Unit Serial Number: Deleted
Firmware Number: SBDOC7DP 
Capacity: 120.03 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 20:49:02, August 20, 2014

Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
Unit Serial Number: Deleted
Firmware Number: SBDOC7DP 
Capacity: 120.03 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 21:54:37, August 20, 2014


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Error Checking (SQ004328V04 C)

_> You don't need to scan this drive
> We haven't found any errors on this drive. You can still scan the drive for errors if you want.
> Scan drive
> You can keep using the drive during the scan. If errors are found, you can decide if you want to fix them.

> Repair this drive
> Windows found errors on this drive that need to be repaired. Close this dialog box, and then repair the drive.
> Show Details_ > Opens Event Viewer to Application Log, and a blank log with 0 events.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. There certainly does not seem to be any problem according to post 24

2. Where please is post 25 details from it appears to be the info that appears when one clicks on a drive tools and error checking tab in Windows 8

3. The reason I asked you to run this WD check is that post 17


> One of the first things I tried was chkdsk with the "f" switch. I don't know if this means anything, but when I do that, it tells me there is a problem with the drive, and it will fix it. Shortly after, I get a message that the scan was successful, and it couldn't find anything wrong to fix. Kind of contradictory, if you ask me. Sometimes this happens with flash drives too.
> 
> Just now I tried the "r" switch. It got to 27% and stayed there for 45 minutes, with the HHD light on solid, until I unplugged the computer. I'll assume that I waited long enough unless someone tells me different


certainly gives the indication of some manner of problem

4. Please proceed with the clean boot test as detailed on post 16


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Where please is post 25 details from it appears to be the info that appears when one clicks on a drive tools and error checking tab in Windows 8


Correct again. 
Windows Explorer > Right click drive > Properties > Tools > Check.



Macboatmaster said:


> Please proceed with the clean boot test as detailed on post 16


After rebooting at least 12 times, I am finally near the end of your checklist in post #16. By the way, this may be a stupid question, but I can't find the answer: Is there really no way to boot into safe mode without first booting into regular mode? This process is ridiculous. What about the people who can't boot into regular mode? What about people like me, who have to make sure they work real fast to get into safe mode, since after booting into regular mode, I have limited time before the computer crashes?

Anyway, I am to the part where I have disabled ALL services. The crash still happens. Even though I disabled all, in safe mode there are still some services that are running (**), and some that are enabled, but stopped (##):

** Background Task Infrastructure 
** Local Session Manager
** RCP Endpoint Mapper
## Group Policy Client
## Windows Installer
## Task Scheduler
## System Events Broker
## Time Broker
## Windows Store

Is there a way to disable these too? I assume that it's because of this: Note that some secure Microsoft services may not be disabled. So, even if there is a way, is it OK, or safe to do so? And does this mean that it's definitely one of the above services that is causing the problem? They were evidently the only services running, (or at least enabled) when the last crash happened.

Alright this is starting to really get angervating. What about wiping the disk completely, like long formatting, then booting from my Windows disk. But how can I boot once I've wiped the disk?

This is irrelevant, but I feel the need to vent. I see that it's important to Microsoft that the Windows Store is forced to be enabled. This is a good indicator of where the focus of Microsoft lies. They care about that, sure, of course, but they don't care enough about this problem that I and others have wasted literally days on, to get it fixed.

I wish all the good stuff was on Mac instead of on PCs.

And why is there so much space between my paragraphs? I didn't sign up for that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. If this is a hardware problem, albeit that is unlikely - but certainly possible - formatting and reinstalling will do nothing of course

2. Are you not able to configure the clean boot before it crashes
YOU MUST CLICK to hide all Microsoft services - so I cannot quite follow the question you ask re some services still running
I suspect you have missed the line - Hide all Microsoft services


> ENSURE that you do check hide all Microsoft services please


3. If you cannot configure it in normal mode before it crashes configure it in low resolution mode

Let me try and explain a little more - it does NOT crash in Safe Mode
Safe Mode loads a minimal set of drivers and services
We are by trying a clean boot - attempting to ascertain if it still crashes
If it does NOT crash then we can use the procedure outlined to see if we can ID the service or the startup item that is the cause of the problem

If it STILL crashes in clean boot then we need to adopt a different approach

Finally re Safe Mode - after post screen key F8


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> Are you not able to configure the clean boot before it crashes


Correct. I am not able to. As I previously stated, after a normal boot I just barely have time to go through the intricate process of booting into safe mode, before the computer crashes. So you understand this, *sometimes* the crash happens before I am able to restart into safe mode, and all I can do is pull the power cord out, and try again.



Macboatmaster said:


> YOU MUST CLICK to hide all Microsoft services


Even though I tried very carefully to follow your instructions, or checklist of sorts in post 16, it's quite possible that I did something wrong. Did I misunderstand that I was supposed to try all that, after making sure that "Hide Microsoft Services" is *checked*? And then if that wasn't a help, I was supposed to do it again, but this time *unchecking* that option? Boy I sure hope that's what you wanted, because it took most of the day to do it. I was planning on doing this anyway at some point, but if I remember correctly, I wrote that I posted this problem because I was trying to avoid doing this. I suspected it would be a somewhat tedious process, not to mention a huge waste of time.



Macboatmaster said:


> I cannot quite follow the question you ask re some services still running


A) msconfig > Services > Hide all Microsoft Services
B) uncheck the box labeled "Hide all Microsoft Services"
C) disable all > OK > Restart
When I do this, and then "msconfig > Services" again, the following services are either checked and running or checked and stopped:

** Background Task Infrastructure 
** Local Session Manager
** RCP Endpoint Mapper
## Group Policy Client
## Windows Installer
## Task Scheduler
## System Events Broker
## Time Broker
## Windows Store

Directly above the check box is text that reads "Note that some secure Microsoft services may not be disabled". I assume this is the reason those services are still enabled, but of course I'm not sure.



Macboatmaster said:


> I suspect you have missed the line - Hide all Microsoft services


Incorrect. I tried very carefully to follow your instructions, in order and in detail.



Macboatmaster said:


> If you cannot configure it in normal mode before it crashes configure it in low resolution mode


I didn't think to try this. Results coming soon.



Macboatmaster said:


> we can use the procedure outlined to see if we can ID the service or the startup item that is the cause of the problem


I disabled all startup items as well.



Macboatmaster said:


> Finally re Safe Mode - after post screen key F8


There are many complaints of this not working. It's not just me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The F8 key on Windows 8 does not work when the system is UEFI firmware as the speed of loading is too quick to press the key


It usually does work on the traditional BIOS system you keep tapping F8 immediately the post screen appears - that is the first screen


If it does not try Shift key plus F8


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Macboatmaster said:


> The F8 key on Windows 8 does not work when the system is UEFI firmware as the speed of loading is too quick to press the key
> 
> It usually does work on the traditional BIOS system you keep tapping F8 immediately the post screen appears - that is the first screen
> 
> If it does not try Shift key plus F8


None of this works for me. The only way I am able to boot into safe mode is to first boot into regular mode. Many other people have this problem as well. Gotta love Microsoft.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Just like in safe mode, in low res mode I ended up disabling ALL services, and the stinking lousy computer still crashes.

I disabled the first half of the services, including Microsoft services: CRASH
I disabled the second half of the services, including Microsoft services: CRASH

If this is a hardware problem, what hardware can't run in normal mode, but it does work as designed in safe mode?

OK, well I'm on to wiping the drive and starting again, unless you have any further suggestions.


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Kevinator said:


> None of this works for me. The only way I am able to boot into safe mode is to first boot into regular mode.


Yes, I know. Even though the Microsoft Windows 8 install checker said I could run Windows 8 on this computer, everyone tells me I should not have tried it. Gotta love Microsoft.

What's so hard for me to understand is why Windows 8 worked wonderfully on this laptop (almost completely as designed) for several months, then this nonsense, with no apparent reason.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

boot into low resolution mode 
go to device manager
expand display adapters
right click the listed Intel entry
click uninstall 
agree the warning
reboot and see if any different


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Well that didn't work, but it wasn't for a lack of hoping. The crash happened as usual with one exception. I've seen a lot of these crashes in the past few days, but this is the first time everything just went black except for a blue square in the middle of the screen, about 3x3 inches.

That was a little scary at first, but I decided to put my trust in you. I hope that doesn't offend you, because my intentions are the opposite. I really do appreciate that you are sharing your time with me. Other then our health, our time is the most precious thing we have (IMO). Let's not forget knowledge though. That is precious as well, and takes time and effort to obtain. To share it is... Oh, I don't know, nice of you?

I was ready to proceed with the last click in the process to uninstall my display adapter, when I paused and thought, "If I uninstall my display adapter, I'll have no display". But then I thought, "Trust in the Macboatmaster, Luke. Search your feelings". So that's what I did.

Thank you very much, and do you have any other ideas? I'll put off wiping the hard drive until I hear from you again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot now into low resolution mode and what please is shown for display adapters in device manager


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the same display adapter in low res mode, safe mode and regular mode, but in safe mode I have 2 of them listed. Either this is a new thing or I never noticed it before. The display adapter is Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0) Driver version is 8.15.10.2697 (10/1/2012).

This is probably irrelevant, but FYI, I tried to install Windows 8.1 again. I got all 107 updates required to do so installed, including 2 updates to Windows Update. I can't go to the Windows store in safe mode, and in Low Res mode I don't have enough time to download the 2+ GB before the computer crashes. Any advice on this? If not, don't worry. I haven't researched it yet.

This is also probably irrelevant, but FYI, Windows tells me all my drivers are up to date, but those "Services" that try to sell driver information tell me I need to pay them to find the newest drivers for about 5 devices.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I have no more suggestions
May I wish you the best of luck with it


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the time you've wasted on my problem. I am very frustrated and I'm guessing you're not so happy about it either. I'm sure you are very knowledgeable, and I don't blame you a bit for not being able to figure out what the cause of this problem is. I can't figure it out either, but IF I do end up fixing this, I will post back with the solution. If I don't get it figured out, and at this point it looks like I may not, well I guess this one gets tossed in the cold case pile. Thanks again.

Now where's my Vista disk?

Maybe my next computer will be a Mac. I'm sick of crap like this. Windows costs way more than just the initial monetary investment.


----------

